# anyone gonna be on st george on may 23rd-28th



## rockytop404 (Apr 26, 2016)

going down to st george island week of may 22nd-28th for a week of fishing.  wondering if anyone on here will be do there for fishing


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 28, 2016)

Thinking about going down with a long time friend and our sons around that time to do some fishing.


----------



## rockytop404 (May 3, 2016)

let me know if you end up going ill def be down there then


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 6, 2016)

29th to 4th for us post your fishing news !!


----------



## HuntinJake_23 (May 6, 2016)

I'll be there May 13th-21st, hopefully will have a good fishing report for you. Where are you staying? We are renting a house in the plantation.


----------



## farmerd (May 7, 2016)

I will be there May 21-28. I will be fishing everyday.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (May 8, 2016)

I'm going down for 2 or 3 days the week before (probably 17-19).


----------



## FishingAddict (May 10, 2016)

HuntinJake_23 said:


> I'll be there May 13th-21st, hopefully will have a good fishing report for you. Where are you staying? We are renting a house in the plantation.



We are camping for a couple days, then moving south for three more days of fishing in the big bend area


----------



## ASEHUNTER (May 10, 2016)

Bay side plantation.


----------



## Pavy (May 17, 2016)

My family and I will be there 21st - 28th. Gulf side Plantation...walking distance to Sikes cut.


----------

